# Antidepressants That Increase Serotonin Reuptake Inhibition Raises Risk of GI Bleed



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...920epid003.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Lbee (Mar 21, 2001)

Eric,I'm interested in this article, but when I clicked on your link, it asked for a username and password. What do I do?Thanks,Lbee


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lbee, you just have to register to it, but its free and they won't spam you. It is also one of the best most comprehensive sites on the internet and has a lot of valuable information on IBS.let me know if you have any trouble signing up.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

